# is there spyware scanners for linux?

## Amfabeta

Hi. I'm sure someone has asked this before but is there spyware scanners for linux? I know that there is less spywarestuff for linux but I'm always been paranoid and need to know for sure that there's non of it in my box. Although only browser I use is firefox and I do have adblock extensions installed. So is there scanners available? Thanks

----------

## Vann

In short no, because spyware is basically a nonissue on Linux and UNIX in general.  That is not to say there aren't exploits and viruses and such, but these typically go well beyond the realm of "spyware" even in the Windows world.

----------

## kashani

Spyware isn't really an issue, but rootkits, the psuedo Linux equivalent, can be a problem. If someone were to hack your box they might install a rootkit as a means of keeping you from finding out you've been hacked and allowing them easy access in the future. 

The two in portage that I've used in the past are rkhunter and chkrootkit.

kashani

----------

## hardcore

If you consider tracking cookies spyware, then you can delete your cookie cache periodically.

----------

## jamapii

A spyware/malware scanner that runs on linux but scans windows partitions would make sense.

----------

## Amfabeta

This forum is just great.. every time you visit here you learn something new. I checked my system with these two utils and nothing was found. Firefox now clears all cookies everytime I shut down my browser. I also have pretty good hw firewall protection for my computers. Maybe this is enough protection for a home computer.  :Smile:  Thanks for helping me again.

----------

## Amfabeta

 *jamapii wrote:*   

> A spyware/malware scanner that runs on linux but scans windows partitions would make sense.

 

Well I do have fat32 partition with windows xp installed but it has only bare bones, no internet access and only couple software installed. I've scanned it with windows utils. Partition also needs root access to write so I don't think I need to scan it.

----------

## Dlareh

 *jamapii wrote:*   

> A spyware/malware scanner that runs on linux but scans windows partitions would make sense.

 

Not much though

----------

## coriolan

 *jamapii wrote:*   

> A spyware/malware scanner that runs on linux but scans windows partitions would make sense.

 

The Linux in my work has one like that (I fail to recall the name). It mainly scans for Windos virii in the emails.

----------

## hardcore

 *coriolan wrote:*   

>  *jamapii wrote:*   A spyware/malware scanner that runs on linux but scans windows partitions would make sense. 
> 
> The Linux in my work has one like that (I fail to recall the name). It mainly scans for Windos virii in the emails.

 

Clam A/V?

----------

## bigfunkymo

 *Quote:*   

> I'm always been paranoid and need to know for sure that there's non of it in my box.

 

Having and running a spyware scanner that finds no spyware should never be taken as evidence of having no spyware.

----------

## mixmasta

Oh great, make him even more paranoid!!!    :Wink: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *hardcore wrote:*   

> If you consider tracking cookies spyware, then you can delete your cookie cache periodically.

 

Privoxy is superb for filtering out such "Internet junk".

----------

## StringCheesian

 *Dlareh wrote:*   

>  *jamapii wrote:*   A spyware/malware scanner that runs on linux but scans windows partitions would make sense. 
> 
> Not much though

 

Some Windows malware will actually tamper with your virus/spyware scanner, and it can be difficult to remove while it's running. When Linux has full NTFS write support, a Windows malware scanner for Linux would be perfect on a LiveCD or for dual-booters who aren't careful enough about what they install on their Windows installation.

----------

## kamikaze04

OT:

Someone said once: ( i will try to translate it)

That you are paranoid does not mean that you are not being chased

XDD

In system administration, being paranoid is not a bad idea. People usually complains about your policy, but when your policy saves a system, you really feel fine. That is my experience.

For example, you have said that you used chkrootkit...still believing about what it sais? chkrootkit uses ps,ls,grep,and lots more for finding rootkits. The second thing a cracker would do if breaks in your system is replacing ps,netstat,w and other for you not to see him and his rootkits.

the paranoid solution, building a cd (readonly media) with those binaries and run your rootkit finders with that binaries.

te real paranoid solution, the same but, the binaries compiled staticly, so the binaries won't use shared libraries.

This is for systems that you have to check without turning them off, if you can turn your computer off, there are really good utils in livecd to check the integrity of a system (like knoppix STD).

Have a nice day !

----------

